# Festplatte 130GB statt 250GB



## chuvak (11. März 2007)

Ich habe einen neuen PC gekauft, mit der Festplatte Samsung SP2504C. Es sollten eigentlich 250GB sein, doch als ich Windows installieren wollte, wurden mir da nur ca 130GB angezeigt (also fast die Hälfte). Jetzt nach der Installation beträgt die Größe auch diese 130GB. Wo ist denn der Rest verblieben?

Danke!


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2007)

Eventuell eine zweite Partition eingerichtet und vergessen?


----------



## chuvak (11. März 2007)

Nee, das habe ich nicht gemacht. Bei der Installation musste ich entscheiden, wo ich die Windowsdateien installieren soll. Zur Auswahl stand da nur der Datenträger mit den 130GB.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. März 2007)

Schau mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Computerverwaltung > Datenträgerverwaltung) Ob Windows eventuell bei der Installation einfach nur eine 130GB Partition erstellt hat, und der bereich dahinter unpartitioniert ist.
Falls dem so ist, dann könntest du entweder eine in der Datenträgerverwaltung direkt zweite Partition anlegen, oder die vorhande vergrößern. Letzteres geht zB mit Partiton Magic oder anderen tools, gibt da bestimmt was im Freeware oder OpenSource sektor 

Edit: Falls Windows XP (von dem ich auch oben einfach mal ausgegangen bin), könnte es auch sein dass du SP2 benötigst. Ich erinnere mich da an irgendeinen Bug in SP1 bei Festplatten.... Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher jetzt.


----------



## octo124 (12. März 2007)

Informiere dich mal bei Google über Slipstream-CDs - dann hast du das SP2 inkl. die darauf folgenden Updates auf Wunsch in deine XP-CD integriert, spart Arbeit fürs nächste Mal.

@DJTeac - kannst per Reg-Änderung bereits in XP-Roh HDs über 130 Gb freischalten, war dann in SP1 integriert von MS (ausnahmsweise ohne Bugs *g*).


----------



## chmee (12. März 2007)

Auch nach einem BIOS-Update schauen, ob denn ( das alte Problem ) LBA 48Bit
schon gelöst ist.

http://www.au-ja.org/guide-lba48-1.phtml

mfg chmee


----------

